# Astrology and Meyers-Briggs connection? How accurate am I?



## Hyphero (Jun 1, 2013)

uncertain said:


> Ha! How so?


I/E relies on placements, T/F relies on the Moon sign being either Fire/Water or Air/Earth, and J/P relies on Moon sign being either Fire/Water or Air/Earth and I/E.

In essence, T/F and J/P rely on the same thing, while J/P relies on I/E also.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Hyphero said:


> I/E relies on placements, T/F relies on the Moon sign being either Fire/Water or Air/Earth, and J/P relies on Moon sign being either Fire/Water or Air/Earth and I/E.
> 
> In essence, T/F and J/P rely on the same thing, while J/P relies on I/E also.


The OP's take on J/P confuses me, but I guess she is saying that I and E are different from each other on this, so depending on whether you are I or E, J/P and T/F don't necessarily rely on the same group?


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> I study astrology in my spare time (hence the screenname cx) but I don't believe there is a simple correlation between astrology and Meyers-Briggs (ie. Gemini = ESTP or something or other), because astrology is so complex and intricate when it comes to placements, aspects, houses, etc. and doesn't seem to fit this system. Still, I thought about it, and tried to come up with a way to figure out your type from your astrological placements. I'm not sure how accurate my system is, but here it is for you to try out:
> 
> (First, find out your placements! It's the detailed version of astrology c; I can't post the link because I'm too new, but Google 'Cafeastrology natal chart generator' and click the first result. Enter as much information as you can for the most accuracy. There will be a table which will show you your placements!)
> 
> ...


I think you're on to something! 

Ascendant: Sagittarius
Sun: Scorpio
Moon: Aries
Mercury: Sagittarius
Venus: Libra
Mars: Scorpio
Jupiter: Virgo
Saturn: Aquarius
Uranus: Capricorn
Neptune: Capricorn
Pluto: Scorpio
MC: Scorpio

According to your system I'd be an ESFP which is far from accurate, but I can totally see where you're coming from even though your theory has flaws. Why not include all the planets when determining Extraversion/Introversion? It would help with the bigger picture. For example, I only have two feminine positions among my personal planets so by that I would be extraverted right? Then you look at the rest of my planets and you see that not only are almost all of my outer planets in femine signs, my pluto is "at home" in scorpio together with both my sun, mars (very strong placement because of old rulership) and MC. My conclusion would be that I am indeed introverted but with a strong extraverted side, which makes sense since I'm an INFJ and come off as extraverted anyway.

I'm also slightly sceptical about such generalisation about S vs N in your theory. I get where you're coming from, but I think that a rising earth sign would indicate sensing a lot more than either fire or air. Which would take the place beside water depends on how you define intuition, but I would put the air signs and sagittarius (philosophy, academia and foreign worlds anyone?)at hinting to intuition.

In conclusion, I think the theory should have a broader more holistic perspective (hello ascendant conjunct mercury in sagittarius) and maybe look more to what is relevant to each individual. The foundation is pretty solid, I'd give you that. Just some slight modifications and it could be extremely accurate!


----------



## ponder (Dec 7, 2013)

I constantly see little Facebook notes detailing my ESFP friend's excursions into astrology, which slightly irritates me.

I'm actually irritated at myself for even having a Facebook account in the first place. That's probably worse than the astrology nonsense, come to think of it...


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Hyphero said:


> Also, your system seems to not be able to allow IxFP, ExFJ, IxTJ, or ExTP results, check on that!


Oof, you're absolutely right on that! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jilau said:


> In conclusion, I think the theory should have a broader more holistic perspective (hello ascendant conjunct mercury in sagittarius) and maybe look more to what is relevant to each individual. The foundation is pretty solid, I'd give you that. Just some slight modifications and it could be extremely accurate!


I agree 100% that in order to provide the most accurate analysis, one would need to look at the entire chart as a whole. Unfortunately, that doesn't make it easy to come up with a generalized version that at least works some of the time, especially for those who have no experience working with astrology at all.

Perhaps a better way would be to list placements/aspects that correlate to a certain MBTI type and then have individuals look in their own charts and check off however many of the items they have in theirs. Obviously, that makes the system extremely broad. I'm just brainstorming, trying to find a way to simplify the complicated nature of a person's entire chart down to the four dichotomies that the MBTI covers.


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> I agree 100% that in order to provide the most accurate analysis, one would need to look at the entire chart as a whole. Unfortunately, that doesn't make it easy to come up with a generalized version that at least works some of the time, especially for those who have no experience working with astrology at all.
> 
> Perhaps a better way would be to list placements/aspects that correlate to a certain MBTI type and then have individuals look in their own charts and check off however many of the items they have in theirs. Obviously, that makes the system extremely broad. I'm just brainstorming, trying to find a way to simplify the complicated nature of a person's entire chart down to the four dichotomies that the MBTI covers.


I agree. Still, since so many people are sceptical/have no experience of astrology, I think that makes it even more important that the system works (Hello NTs). My Ni and Ti get so excited about this kind of thing because it has so much potential so don't think I'm trying to bring you down. 

That sounds like a great idea.  If you want, I'd be happy to help.

Slightly off-topic, but how long have you studied astrology?


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jilau said:


> I agree. Still, since so many people are sceptical/have no experience of astrology, I think that makes it even more important that the system works (Hello NTs). My Ni and Ti get so excited about this kind of thing because it has so much potential so don't think I'm trying to bring you down.
> 
> That sounds like a great idea.  If you want, I'd be happy to help.
> 
> Slightly off-topic, but how long have you studied astrology?


I suppose we could definitely try it! It'll be tricky though, because naturally there are a wide range of placements that can result in the same thing depending on the individual, so we would have to specify that there are more possibilities than the ones listed 

Around a year and a half. I know it doesn't sound like too much experience, but I'm still quite young! ^^ I really dived head-first into the subject, and though I'm always learning more, I would consider myself somewhat proficient c:


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> I suppose we could definitely try it! It'll be tricky though, because naturally there are a wide range of placements that can result in the same thing depending on the individual, so we would have to specify that there are more possibilities than the ones listed
> 
> Around a year and a half. I know it doesn't sound like too much experience, but I'm still quite young! ^^ I really dived head-first into the subject, and though I'm always learning more, I would consider myself somewhat proficient c:


Sounds like a plan. 

You seem to know quite a lot about it for that amount of time. Me, I started to read about it at like 9 and now I'm 22. (Gee it's been long) There are still so many things I don't know. How have you acquired your information? Internet? Books? Conversations?


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jilau said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> You seem to know quite a lot about it for that amount of time. Me, I started to read about it at like 9 and now I'm 22. (Gee it's been long) There are still so many things I don't know. How have you acquired your information? Internet? Books? Conversations?


That's a long time! Good for you! You know it's an intricate subject when you can be into it for 13 years and still have a lot to learn 

Mainly the internet, though I have read my share of books and own a nice fat one X3 I discovered my natal chart before I ever knew what astrology really was, was amazed by its accuracy, and started researching the whole topic! I'm one of those nerds that spends hours on end just researching stuff, so I acquired my info mainly through that XP


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

TripleCardinal said:


> This is a more interesting approach, but here's what I'd be if you were correct: EST (J?)
> I'm a little confused about what you were saying for J vs P... I have a Capricorn moon and am actually Introverted.


 introverted?


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> That's a long time! Good for you! You know it's an intricate subject when you can be into it for 13 years and still have a lot to learn
> 
> Mainly the internet, though I have read my share of books and own a nice fat one X3 I discovered my natal chart before I ever knew what astrology really was, was amazed by its accuracy, and started researching the whole topic! I'm one of those nerds that spends hours on end just researching stuff, so I acquired my info mainly through that XP


That's why you shouldn't try to simplify it too much. There are just so many things to consider! It's actually just now that I sort of can interpret planetary positions on the top of my head. Nothing specific, more like "it's this planet and this sign so it should probably mean something like this". 

Wow! That is exactly my history and relationship with astrology even though it began earlier for me.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jilau said:


> That's why you shouldn't try to simplify it too much. There are just so many things to consider! It's actually just now that I sort of can interpret planetary positions on the top of my head. Nothing specific, more like "it's this planet and this sign so it should probably mean something like this".
> 
> Wow! That is exactly my history and relationship with astrology even though it began earlier for me.


I've just about got most of those down now  Hopefully I'll get aspects memorized like that eventually; for now, I only know the conjunctions by heart, since those are the easy ones XD

That's how I like to introduce people to it, too! Whenever I get my friends into astrology, I always start off by showing them their charts, and nine times out of ten they're immediately hooked! ^^


----------



## cl0ud (Dec 3, 2012)

Not this again....
Astrology = You were born at this time so you must be this = A load of crap.

MTBI = You were tested and these were your results based on your actual answers instead of a random figure about you. = _Might_ actually be helpful tool. 

There is no link, take your astrologists, your tarrot readers and your spiritualists and shove them in a big bag along with priests and psychics and hit the bag randomly with sticks.


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> I've just about got most of those down now  Hopefully I'll get aspects memorized like that eventually; for now, I only know the conjunctions by heart, since those are the easy ones XD
> 
> That's how I like to introduce people to it, too! Whenever I get my friends into astrology, I always start off by showing them their charts, and nine times out of ten they're immediately hooked! ^^


Oh the aspects. The way I think of them are

Conjunctions are intense. Mostly good but very strong.

Sextiles and Trines are good, pleasant and kind of boring.

Squares are difficult and "bad" for getting common ground but kind of exciting.

Oppositions are kind of difficult but SO exciting and intriguing. People with oppositions between them are most likely very attracted to each other, even though they may be different. 


Have you read much about relationships? That's my main thing in astrology right now. So fascinating.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jilau said:


> Oh the aspects. The way I think of them are
> 
> Conjunctions are intense. Mostly good but very strong.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm pretty well-read in aspects and I understand them quite well  I just mean I can't read off specific details about each individual one (minus the conjunctions) from memory _yet_ Cx

I absolutely LOVE pairing up couples' charts and looking at the aspects between their placements! Compatibility in astrology is really interesting  It's been harder to get into straight-up synastry, because there is _so_ much to look at, but I've dabbled in it a bit.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Sun - Virgo 
Moon - Aries
Ascendant - Leo

ISFJ - not so close xD Probably I made a mistake somewhere... My friend checked an astrology for me once and he said I have a life pretty much on hardcore mode (which is kind of true), so maybe that's why it didn't matched as well


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty well-read in aspects and I understand them quite well  I just mean I can't read off specific details about each individual one (minus the conjunctions) from memory _yet_ Cx
> 
> I absolutely LOVE pairing up couples' charts and looking at the aspects between their placements! Compatibility in astrology is really interesting  It's been harder to get into straight-up synastry, because there is _so_ much to look at, but I've dabbled in it a bit.


Hm.. What else is there to know? For me, a general idea is usually enough. 

If you don't mind me asking, what are your birth positions? It would be interesting to compare our different approaches to the subject and if that rings true astrologically.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jilau said:


> Hm.. What else is there to know? For me, a general idea is usually enough.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what are your birth positions? It would be interesting to compare our different approaches to the subject and if that rings true astrologically.


I actually just put a link to my chart in my bio, if you want to take a look!

I'm Sun in Pisces 7H, Moon in Sagittarius 4H, Mercury in Aries 8H, Venus in Aquarius 6H, Mars in Aries 8H, and Ascendant in Virgo. I have a stellium in Aries 8H (Mercury, Mars, and Saturn), and coupled with my fiery Sag moon, makes me a bit more fiery than your neighborhood Pisces! XD


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> I actually just put a link to my chart in my bio, if you want to take a look!
> 
> I'm Sun in Pisces 7H, Moon in Sagittarius 4H, Mercury in Aries 8H, Venus in Aquarius 6H, Mars in Aries 8H, and Ascendant in Virgo. I have a stellium in Aries 8H (Mercury, Mars, and Saturn), and coupled with my fiery Sag moon, makes me a bit more fiery than your neighborhood Pisces! XD


I KNEW you had something stong in virgo! 

Hehe, tell me about it. Sag mercury and ascendant, aries moon and scorpio stellium (fieriest (?) sign outside of the fire signs don't you think?) over here. I'm on fucking fire!  

Hey, what if it's common for INFJ to have a strong combo of positive and negative energy? Like you have water and earth in strong positions but otherwise lots of fire. Same thing with me but without the earth. Maybe you can be a leo but with almost every planet in a water/earth sign. That would make sense right? Since we're known for being among the most extraverted introverts.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jilau said:


> I KNEW you had something stong in virgo!
> 
> Hehe, tell me about it. Sag mercury and ascendant, aries moon and scorpio stellium (fieriest (?) sign outside of the fire signs don't you think?) over here. I'm on fucking fire!
> 
> Hey, what if it's common for INFJ to have a strong combo of positive and negative energy? Like you have water and earth in strong positions but otherwise lots of fire. Same thing with me but without the earth. Maybe you can be a leo but with almost every planet in a water/earth sign. That would make sense right? Since we're known for being among the most extraverted introverts.


That's probably true! The only other INFJ I know is my mom, and she's a Cancer sun/ascendant and Aries moon. Perhaps it is that fiery element that sets INFJs apart from other Introverts! After all, INFJs are known for being "doers" as well as "dreamers", so that's probably what does it! C:


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> That's probably true! The only other INFJ I know is my mom, and she's a Cancer sun/ascendant and Aries moon. Perhaps it is that fiery element that sets INFJs apart from other Introverts! After all, INFJs are known for being "doers" as well as "dreamers", so that's probably what does it! C:


That would make sense. Fire is also connected to feeling and to intuition to a certain degree, at least in my mind.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jilau said:


> That would make sense. Fire is also connected to feeling and to intuition to a certain degree, at least in my mind.


Perhaps then for the checklist for INFJ we should put a heavy weighting of Fire and Water?


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> Perhaps then for the checklist for INFJ we should put a heavy weighting of Fire and Water?


Yes. Maybe there are certain element combos that are common for all the types. Earth it probably common for SJs and some SPs.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jilau said:


> Yes. Maybe there are certain element combos that are common for all the types. Earth it probably common for SJs and some SPs.


True.. And Air/Fire for ESxPs!


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> True.. And Air/Fire for ESxPs!


YES! And Air/Earth for NTs?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I vs E: = Introvert
---------------------------------
N vs S: = Intuitive
---------------------------------
T vs F = Thinking
-----------------------------------
J vs P: = Perceiving
----------------------------------------

INTP definitely not me


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jilau said:


> YES! And Air/Earth for NTs?


Sounds good to me! What about Air/Water for xNFPs? (Maybe xSFPs too.. I'm less sure on that one)


----------



## kismetie (Oct 17, 2013)

mines came fairly close, I got INTP but I'm actually an INFP. 
I've found astrology to be quite interesting so this was fun to do


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

@*piscesfish *
Hey, according to my chart, from Sun to Pluto plus the Ascendant, I have:
5 Capricorn, including the moon and the ascendant,
Sun in Aries
1 Taurus, 1 Aquarius, 1 Pisces, 1 Cancer, 1 Scorpio

Does this result stand out as something particular, especially that 5 Capricorn out of 11 placements? I don't know, it just feels kind of weird and funny.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

uncertain said:


> @*piscesfish *
> Hey, according to my chart, from Sun to Pluto plus the Ascendant, I have:
> 5 Capricorn, including the moon and the ascendant,
> Sun in Aries
> ...


It's definitely something interesting, though not particularly rare  You should find that general descriptions of Capricorn fit you very well.


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

What I like about astrology (besides the fact that it's fun) is its grouping of things into elements, which are sort of like temperaments and so on. Something about that just appeals to me. I'm not going to go into the whole _astrology has no scientific basis_ because that doesn't negate the fact that it's interesting to explore.

That said, in my spare time I've pondered how one system might mesh with the other, and while I can say that your system here is interesting and certainly more thought-out than "Pisces is most like INFP," I don't think it really works.



piscesfish said:


> *I vs E:* Masculine vs Feminine placements. If majority of personal placements (Sun through Mars, plus Ascendant) are in masculine signs (Fire and Air), then extroverted. If majority is in feminine signs (Water and Earth) then introverted. ONLY if the 6 placements split 3-3, add on Jupiter through Pluto placements to find your majority.


Sun--Feminine
Mercury--Feminine
Venus-Masculine
Mars-Feminine
Ascendant-Feminine

Therefore, I. Matches so far.



> *N vs S:* Masculine vs Feminine Ascendant. Ascendant = the way the individual approaches the world, so it makes sense to correlate to approaching the world through intuition or sensation. Masculine (Fire and Air) Ascendant would correlate to Sensing, and Feminine (Water and Earth) would correlate to Intuition.


Ascendant--Feminine

Therefore N.

However, the majority of my intuitive friends have ascendants in air/fire (as well as their sun signs) so this would not fit them at all.



> *T vs F:* Element of the individual's Moon sign. Moon = Emotions, so it shows how emotional the person is, or whether they would bypass emotion for logic. If the Moon is in Fire or Water signs, then the person would likely be Feeling. If the Moon is in Air or Earth signs, then they would likely be Thinking. (Masculine/Feminine wouldn't apply here, as I split the elements into different groups.)


Moon in water

Therefore, feeling. Not a match.



> *J vs P:* Combination of element of Moon sign and Introversion vs. Extroversion. Air and Earth moons would represent Judging, and Water and Fire moons would represent Perceiving. HOWEVER, if the person is an introvert, then whether their moon showed Judging or Perceiving would refer to them _inwardly_, so they would type the _other_ side of the dichotomy, as that is what they show _outwardly._ If the person is an extrovert, then the Judging/Perceiving aspect of their moon sign is what they would type.


I + Water moon

So...Pi-dom, therefore J? That matches.

So, three out of four I guess. 

It's an interesting system here but what I find makes the most sense to me is the connection between temperaments and elements--Earth signs are the quintessential SJ types where Fire signs are SP, Air signs are NT, and Water signs are NF. I don't think that plays out in any way in anyone's actual chart and MBTI type when it comes down to it, though. But I like the idea of it and tend to think of the elements in those terms.

My Sun, mercury, mars, and ascendant are all SJ (earth) which fits with my temperament reasonably well. You could say my moon is my inner tertiary Fi which fits pretty well since it's a hidden, guarded sign. I have next to no fire in my chart and lack anything that might be called SP in my temperament--I'm about as cautious and guarded as it gets. And the N, well...my Sun is the most mental/cerebral of the three Earth types, so perhaps that's it.

If there were an actual type that fit my Sun best (Virgo), I'd say it was ISFJ. I'm obviously not an ISFJ, though, and there's always the rest of the chart in whole to consider. 

I guess what I'm saying is that I don't think there's a real way that astrology and MBTI can correlate meaningfully, at least in part because astrology is so complex and takes into account far more elements than MBTI does and also because all types are born at all times of the year; there is absolutely no way that the data would ever show that more ISFJs are born during the time of Virgo or that most Virgos are ISFJs. There are plenty of ESTP Capricorns and Virgos and plenty of ESTJ Pisces and Cancers. But it's fun to think about how the two might be getting at some similar ideas.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> It's definitely something interesting, though not particularly rare  You should find that general descriptions of Capricorn fit you very well.


I just looked up some description of Capricorn. It's kind of a yes and no. There are too much to write here so I just choose some.

I am hard-working, _and_ really not as well, since I procrastinate a lot. But last summer I was an workaholic at my first job, so I don't know. I like to be in the background, doing more than speaking, no-nonsense, serious, self-reliant, dedicated, determined, and things along this line. I value very much being able to support myself financially because without financial security you can't talk about real independence and freedom and anything further, but I don't need a lot of money. I know my place in society and what I can and can not demand within the current system/framework. I strive to be able to do everything independently as much as possible because I hate _having to_ rely on others.

According to this site, some negative traits are "pessimistic, stubborn, shy, self-centered, detached, and moody," and I have all these. The "pessimistic" here means more of being self-critical and lack of confidence, which I relate as well, but I am not that pessimistic, (pessimistic in its normal sense).

There are several obvious NO of Capricorn for me. I am not very traditional, not really a family person, not status/material/reputation/power driven, definitely not a leader, not very practical either, and I am an artist and a person who lives in her head a lot.

Capricorn sounds cold. Maybe some people see me cold but I am really not that cold... by heart. I am quite easy-going and approachable. I am sensitive, and I am emotional from time to time. I care deeply about those who mean a lot to me.

Before I learn more about astrology, the sun sign was all that I knew, and I never felt like more than 20% of an Aries.


----------



## TripleCardinal (Nov 7, 2013)

piscesfish said:


> I absolutely LOVE pairing up couples' charts and looking at the aspects between their placements! Compatibility in astrology is really interesting  It's been harder to get into straight-up synastry, because there is _so_ much to look at, but I've dabbled in it a bit.


Well here's the composite chart of the most compatible couple ever (in my biased opinion lol):

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v86/librakat/Astrology/composite_zpsbbb4d836.gif


----------



## Alpha Shallows (Jan 20, 2013)

piscesfish said:


> Yep! Sorry it wasn't too accurate Cx


Even though I scored as ISTP and I'm actually ENFP, what do you think of using sidereal astrology? By sidereal astrology I'm an Aries sun sign rather than a Taurus (which on a sun-sign only level seemed like a much better fit). Could be more accurate for me anyway.

EDIT: Never mind. With sidereal astrology it works out as ESTJ which is not much closer to ENFP


----------



## Cescafran (May 22, 2013)

I scored INTP, but I'm actually extroverted which would make me a J
but I'm an ENTP

but honestly, I don't put much to astrology anyway...


----------



## Curlyy_friess (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmm Im an ENFP, and Im a Gemini Sun, Leo Ascendent and Aquarius moon. If I did this right I'd get .. ESTJ? xD


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow.l will admit to losing focus trying to determine J/P

l was tied 3/3 with masculine/feminine resulting an INT or ENT :crazy:



* *




Zodiac in degrees 0.00 Placidus Orb:0
Sun	Leo	19.00 Ascendant	Virgo 6.56
Moon	Aquarius	17.22 II	Libra 0.21
Mercury	Virgo	12.56 III	Libra	29.02
Venus	Virgo 4.33 IV	Sagittarius 2.29
Mars	Scorpio	26.46 V	Capricorn 7.23
Jupiter	Capricorn 3.40 R VI	Aquarius 9.20
Saturn	Scorpio	10.24 VII	Pisces 6.56
Uranus	Sagittarius 9.33 R VIII	Aries 0.21
Neptune	Sagittarius	28.53 R IX	Aries	29.02
Pluto	Libra	29.38 Midheaven	Gemini 2.29
Lilith	Pisces	27.09 XI	Cancer 7.23
Asc node	Gemini 3.20 XII	Leo 9.20


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Me: ENTJ
Actual type INFJ
Husband: INFJ
Actual type ENFP
Loved the idea


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

@piscesfish
i sort of estimated my birth time (i know it was either 12am or 1am but it is pretty close) and i got....... 

*ESFP
*
well... i wouldn't mind being one :tongue:


----------



## TripleCardinal (Nov 7, 2013)

Curlyy_friess said:


> Hmm Im an ENFP, and Im a Gemini Sun, Leo Ascendent and Aquarius moon. If I did this right I'd get .. ESTJ? xD


A lot of my friends are Gemini Sun w/ Leo ASC: you're a fun type!


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

I might be misunderstanding, but I think with your method of determining J vs P, it would be impossible to be ExFJ, IxFP, IxTJ or ExTP. In other words, impossible to lead with a Feeling function, or have Thinking aux. If Moon is Fire/Water, a person is F, and also leads with a perceiving function. They are ExFP or IxFJ. If Moon is Earth/Air, a person is T, and also leads with a J function. They are ExTJ, or IxTP. Could this be resolved by swapping one of these (Moon Fire/Earth = J function, Moon Water/Air = P function, or whichever would make the most sense)?

Using your system I seem to be: ESFP.


----------



## mydogwags (Jun 8, 2013)

Gave me ISTP, when I'm INTP in actuality.... my S/N are pretty close in actuality, so I'd say it worked at least decently!


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Not very. I don't think Jung had pseudoscientific junk like astrology and phrenology in mind when he developed his theories about the types. I've only seen this kind of crap in socionics. Stop reading too much into it.
I find it absurd to believe someones personality somehow could be effected by which day they were born and how the stars alligned on that day. I've met people that were born the same day as myself, and we were not very alike for good or bad.


----------



## Sharpnel (Aug 3, 2014)

Well, let's try this out! This seems interesting!



> *I vs E:* Masculine vs Feminine placements. If majority of personal placements (Sun through Mars, plus Ascendant) are in masculine signs (Fire and Air), then extroverted. If majority is in feminine signs (Water and Earth) then introverted. ONLY if the 6 placements split 3-3, add on Jupiter through Pluto placements to find your majority.


My placements are Sun (Gemini), Moon (Leo), Mercury (Gemini), Venus (Gemini) and Mars (Aries). With ascendance in Aquarius. They are all male, so according to your theory, I should be extroverted. I... am not, in reality. XD 



> *N vs S:* Masculine vs Feminine Ascendant. Ascendant = the way the individual approaches the world, so it makes sense to correlate to approaching the world through intuition or sensation. Masculine (Fire and Air) Ascendant would correlate to Sensing, and Feminine (Water and Earth) would correlate to Intuition.


I have Aquarius as ascendant, so would be more about feelings. This one works. 



> *T vs F:* Element of the individual's Moon sign. Moon = Emotions, so it shows how emotional the person is, or whether they would bypass emotion for logic. If the Moon is in Fire or Water signs, then the person would likely be Feeling. If the Moon is in Air or Earth signs, then they would likely be Thinking. (Masculine/Feminine wouldn't apply here, as I split the elements into different groups.)


My moon is Leo, a fire sign. This means I would be a feeler. This one also works. 



> *J vs P:* Combination of element of Moon sign and Introversion vs. Extroversion. Air and Earth moons would represent Judging, and Water and Fire moons would represent Perceiving. HOWEVER, if the person is an introvert, then whether their moon showed Judging or Perceiving would refer to them _inwardly_, so they would type the _other_ side of the dichotomy, as that is what they show _outwardly._ If the person is an extrovert, then the Judging/Perceiving aspect of their moon sign is what they would type.


Soooo, Leo again. I would be a perceiver.  Uhmm.

According to this, I should be ESFP.


----------

